# Is this harmful?



## sethman29 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm pretty new to rooting and flashing. i rooted with revolutionary and have had great luck with all my endeavors. But today i was flashing a rom and when the phone rebooted, it became stuck on the white HTC screen. I didn't freak because that happened the other day and i just pulled the battery and replaced it and it booted right up. Is that a harmful practice? pulling the battery while the screen is like that?

What is this "stuck" white screen referred to in "forum terms" I know i sound like an idiot on here im sorry for my ignorance. If anyone may be able to point me in the right direction i'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

This is common practice. I'm not sure what causes it, but I know that pulling your battery during the white HTC splash screen has no ill effects. Perfectly okay.

Good luck and well wishes!


----------



## sethman29 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you sir!


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

The battery pull is a Android tinkerer's best tool . Use it well.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Even if this was harmful, put it this way.. you don't have an iPhone


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

This has happened to me on occasion, during the process of flashing new ROMs and radios. As stated, pulling the battery hasn't caused any problems for me (that I know of). You should be okay.

The most annoying part is taking my Seidio case apart and prying the battery cover open with my nails...


----------



## android_michael (Jun 7, 2011)

The only time pulling a battery is bad is during an actual flash of rom or radio. Other than that you're fine. Sometimes it's a kernel problem that needs to settle and pulling the battery restarts the phone from scratch. But on a hung screen its the easiest way to fix it.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

android_michael said:


> The only time pulling a battery is bad is during an actual flash of rom or radio. Other than that you're fine. Sometimes it's a kernel problem that needs to settle and pulling the battery restarts the phone from scratch. But on a hung screen its the easiest way to fix it.


Thanks for the explanation, I always wondered why it would happen and now I know!


----------

